# Wow.



## Leprechuan (Apr 18, 2007)

I finally got the Terk HDTVi Pro antenna for my ViP622 and after I did the set up on the local HD channel, I was amazed.
WFLA looks fantastic, and the Weather Plus sub channel will be handy during the bad weather when I lose the dish signal.
I did notice that some of the channels do not have a signal strength of 100, am I correct in believing that is supposed to be normal?

I'm just blown away.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Yes you are correct. Signal strength in most cases will not be 100. If you are getting 100, consider yourself very lucky.


----------



## Mikey (Oct 26, 2004)

The good thing about digital is that any signal above 70 (on the Dish scale anyway) should be pristine. Can't say that about analog.


----------



## aim2pls (Jun 18, 2007)

Mikey said:


> The good thing about digital is that any signal above 70 (on the Dish scale anyway) should be pristine. Can't say that about analog.


70 ... my arse (pardon) .. but that is about what you can expect from a "professional" installer


----------



## aim2pls (Jun 18, 2007)

one thing about digital transmissions .. you get it all or NOTHING

you want to aim for as many 100 signals as you can get ... unless you go to 1.5 meter dishes its never gonna be perfect


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

aim2pls said:


> 70 ... my arse (pardon) .. but that is about what you can expect from a "professional" installer


Keep in mind we are talking about OTA here. Many of us are in areas where our locals come from several different locations so it would be practically impossible to get 100 signal strength on all channels in our area.

I know I get 100 on most, because most are on the same tower... but I get 65-70 on a couple of fringe ones and that is good enough to lock so I don't sacrifice my other signals to get them and haven't tried to get higher since it isn't needed.


----------



## HDTVFanAtic (Jul 23, 2005)

aim2pls said:


> one thing about digital transmissions .. you get it all or NOTHING
> 
> you want to aim for as many 100 signals as you can get ... unless you go to 1.5 meter dishes its never gonna be perfect


Another informed comment?

The Dish scale goes to 125, so why aim for 100?

As you noted in your contradictary comments, with Digital you get all or nothing.

Furthermore, the Dish scale is not really signal - but a Signal Quality scale - most people don't realize that - as they would demand 100 if it was labeled Quality instead of signal.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

HDTVFanAtic said:


> Another informed comment?
> 
> The Dish scale goes to 125, so why aim for 100?
> 
> ...


Actually I think aim2pls misread the discussion since he mentioned 1.5 meter dishes... and this thread is talking about OTA reception which has nothing to do with the dish at all.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

My problem OTA channels don't start to pixellate until the signal falls below 55.


----------



## aim2pls (Jun 18, 2007)

HDTVFanAtic said:


> Another informed comment?
> 
> The Dish scale goes to 125, so why aim for 100?
> 
> ...


yeah ... 125 .. we al know that (i think .. sorry for the confusion)


----------



## aim2pls (Jun 18, 2007)

HDMe said:


> Actually I think aim2pls misread the discussion since he mentioned 1.5 meter dishes... and this thread is talking about OTA reception which has nothing to do with the dish at all.


the mind is the second thing to go (sorry guess i did miss read)


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Jim5506 said:


> My problem OTA channels don't start to pixellate until the signal falls below 55.


The magic number for me seems to be 60. 60 or below and I get lots of breakups... 61 and above seems to be ok. Most comfortable at 65 or better though.


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

in Phoenix all the digital towers are all in the same place, on top of South Mountain


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

The OTA scale on my 622 is 0-100, the satellite scale is 0-125. Software version L4.09.


----------

